# Superman Returns



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

So, did anyone see this? I finally got around to watching the HD-DVD last night. 

I think the movie fell a little flat. It was too long and the acting and story were kind of stale. I did enjoy the visual effects and the music (thank goodness they at least stuck with the old John Williams themes).

Overall, a good movie but not great. Just hope they get a better script for the next one.


----------



## angiecopus (May 18, 2004)

i got it also yesterday, i got the two disc version. i have not watched the entire movie yet, but i am glad they have the music from the orginal superman movies in it.


angela


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

I got an email from blockbuster that it's being sent today, so hopefully it will arrive in tormorrows mail. I love anything Superman, Smallville is one of my favorite shows, so hopefully I'll enjoy it more than Chris did.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

saw it in the theatre-it's a not very well structured story encased in spectacular set pieces and effects(nothing in this movie makes a lick of sense and


Spoiler



PERSONALLY i found that Lois' son finds out about his powers by killing one of the villians was reprehensible....



_Mod Edit: To add spoiler tags_


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jrjcd said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> PERSONALLY i found that Lois' son finds out about his powers by killing one of the villians was reprehensible....


For me:


Spoiler



While they could have done it "another" way; I had no issues with it, as the boy *SAVED* his mother in the process, as she most certainly was going to die at the hands of that man


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

well, she COULD have used kryptonian karate, like in the comics, to save herself....hehehe

but i stand by my assesment on that-it's one thing to have adults do the deed, but a five yr old????


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I can't believe you folks hated this film. This movie was great on so many levels. As a popcorn film, the airplane scene delivered. Ditto for the scene after Luthor launches the crystal into the Atlantic.

As a character study, you've got a got a great triangle with Lois & Clark & Cyclops (er, whatever his character's name was). Instead of him being exposed as a jerk who was mean to her kid, he winds up being a genuinely nice guy, even heroic.

Spacey was great as Luthor, Posey was good as his moll. Lots of parallels with Superman 1 + 2 (real estate play by destroying the coast, Posey during a Miss Tessmocker and betraying Lex at a critical moment, etc.). You've got some real emotional moments after Superman falls back to Earth.

The only problems I had were with Lois's casting (the actress who played her was just OK) and the whole kid subplot. Comic Book fanboys are probably screaming bloody murder that the kid can throw a piano, but has no problem in the presence of Kryptonite. 

A lot of fun for me, and it looks great on HD DVD through my XBox 360.....


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Bob, it would seem that the kid is at least half-human, so maybe this means he has SOME abilities, like super strength, but is not adversely affected by Kryptonite, since he was never born there or lived there.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

I love super hero stuff, so I was looking forward to this one. I agree with Chris about the music score, the rest was no better than so-so. Glad I got it on Netflix.
Next week: Devil Wears Prada. Now that should be fun!!

John


----------

